# I feel like I’m all alone here.



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

I feel like I’m all alone here.

Is anyone home?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This forum is new and not very popular yet. I come around once ever few days. The information and networking are still very powerful even though however.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't be afraid of the dark Jack.

We are here for you.

Do you want a blankie?

Just Kidding.

New site as Grumpy said, but if you can wait 1/2 to 1 day, for the time being, things will get responded to.

The more that you let know about this forum, the quicker the response time will be. Hint-Hint.

Ed


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Jack, I like your avatar, saw the movie and live close to where it was filmed, like Ed said, we get back here off and on. The more who post here the more will be back, its a pretty new site.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

been there,for sure-lol-early days of other popular sites-lol
don`t worry ,It`ll get busier steadily


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel lonely here too. THis is newest of about 6 roofing related forums.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

I am new to the forum, this is the only Roofing Forum i vist, and stop in every few days.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, at least the past 2 days are busier and we seem to be picking up more members.

Keep spreading the word to other companies and employees. They all need the education and reinforcement.

If you think that you should exclude your competitors, I disagree.

The better they do their jobs and the quicker they boost up their proper pricing, then the better off it is for everyone.

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

These sites take a little while to get off the ground and this is fairly typical. But it will pick up and grow. Thanks for being apart of it!


----------

